# New brute, looking to get tires and rims!



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Well i just bought a 2008 Brute Force 750i today, Ive been shopping around for one, for a very long time, and i finally came across the perfect deal! Well it has stockers on it right now, and i wanted to know what would be a good tire size, for a bone stock bike, and a good tire for a bone stock bike. Im into mudding and trail riding, so im not to sure... Any help would be much appreciated! thanks.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

27-8" zillas


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Agreed with the Zilla's being your best bet for a combo mud/trail tire. If I hadn't gotten rid of my Brute I was going to put 28" Zillas on 12" ITP ss112's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep... if you dont plan on lifting it or changing the clutch, I say get 27" zilla's. You can still awlays change the clutch springs up alittle as you want, if you want, but the brute will handle them stock no problems.















































Those are 27x11 on all 4... No lift


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> yep... if you dont plan on lifting it or changing the clutch, I say get 27" zilla's. You can still awlays change the clutch springs up alittle as you want, if you want, but the brute will handle them stock no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks nice, i dont have the money for rims at this time, so could i get away with the 27x11's on stock rims, then later on buy new rims?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm... yeah I think u should be fine w/ them on stockers.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

I stopped at an atv shop today, and they guy told me i shouldnt do the same size tire all the way around... any input on this? Thanks for your guys help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

You can go with the same size on all 4's, but i think what the shop guy was saying is that by putting narrower size tires in the front the steering is easier. I think with the Zilla's you can get 27-11-12 for the rears and 27-9-12 for the fronts. Thats a good combonation for all around riding.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright cool, thanks alot for the input. Ill be ordering me a set next pay day!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That guy at ur shop just doesnt know what he's talking about. to each his own, I love my 11's up front, there's no way I'd ever ride w/ a 9" front tire. Now granted if you put something like a 29.5x12 Outlaw up front (like I use to have) it's going to give the front end hell, tie rods, axles, bearings, etc... But these 27x11 Zilla's are Not a real wide tire, I mean, Ive seen many ATV's come from the factory w/ 10" wide front tires. so what's the difference? Never listen to anyone from the dealer w/o checking w/ us first..  haha 

But like I said, to each his own.. Yeah, a skinnier tire up front is going to be easier to handle/steer, but these 11" zilla's really arnt that bad, then again, Im a big guy and dont mind the small increase in muscle needed to handle it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Zilla' Porn.........


----------



## YonderMtn05 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kmonty, how tall do those Zillas measure mounted and aired up? Most say they run small and to go a size larger than what you think you want.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

You could turn 28's with the bike stock height. I ran mine like that for a while. I love them. I also ran them with the stock clutching for a while. I now have a 2 inch lift and a lime green in right now but will go back to my almond as i dont like the lime green spring. the bike is geared way to low for me. you could run 28x10x12 on the front and 28x12x12 on the back. that is what my nephew is running. he likes it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they def. run small. My 27" zilla's look real small compared to RDWD's 27" XTR's.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Yea but I run too much air because I like to appear bigger than I actually am.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we need to get a side by side shot for comparison


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

We can do that when they are both cleaned up for the ride to the sip.


----------



## kmonty (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, well im gonna hold off on buying tires then until we get side by side photo's of 27' zilla's, and 28 zilla's mounted with the same psi in each tire. And i plan on doing a secondary and primary spring change, if i need. Idk whats your guys advice. Go with the 28inch zilla's, and do a secondary spring? Or go 28inch and get both springs changed out??


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like my 28's with the almond secondary. I dont like the stall that the primaries give you. I have rode a bike with the maroon primary and did not like it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kmonty said:


> Ok, well im gonna hold off on buying tires then until we get side by side photo's of 27' zilla's, and 28 zilla's mounted with the same psi in each tire. And i plan on doing a secondary and primary spring change, if i need. Idk whats your guys advice. Go with the 28inch zilla's, and do a secondary spring? Or go 28inch and get both springs changed out??


goona be hard to do since I dont know anyone who has 28" Zilla's....


My advice, which I think I've given several times already.........

Get the tires. Dont change the springs. See how you like it. If you think you need more bottom end, get a better secondary spring. If you lose too much top end and dont think it's worth the gained bottom end, put ur stock back in and sell the aftermarket one. That is the only way you are going to know for sure, and be happy with what you got. We can tell you all day long what we run and what we like, but you need to run what you are going to be happy with.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

I just put 27 Zilla's on my Yami 700 and I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm runnin' 27x9's front & 27x11's outback.

I've switched from a mudlite to a zilla and so far I'm happy. No real trail time yet, but I can tell that the zilla's hook-up better than the mud-lites.

I have no power problems on my yami, so I'm sure those v-twins would make em' CHURN!!!!!!!



:rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Yea but I run too much air because I like to appear bigger than I actually am.


Size doesn't matter...................


As long as you're gettin' dirty, Dirty, DIRTY,

"DIRTY"!!!!!!!!!!!



:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'


----------



## duals brutes (Sep 6, 2009)

I got 27 swamp lites about 500 miles on them seem to wear well and good all around traction.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The 31" outlaws really root when you get in the deep stuff.


----------

